# Lackluster Psyker powers!



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Some psyker powers make entire lists feasible or even top-tier. Some others, however, may not be actively bad, but are certainly...uninspired. This list is for people to offer their favorite examples.

As usual, I'll toss out a first case:

Doombolt (CSM) = At S4 and with mediocre range, it's just not very doomy. The rate of fire is decent and the AP is nice, but it still feel like just giving an Aspiring sorcerer a souped-up bolted. You can just get an extra 1k Son for the cost and have another wound and fearless rapidfire with the same AP.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd like to nominate most of the WH selection... there's not too much that can kill worth squat. And the -3 ld penalty? It's nice, but it really doesn't do much if you play against SM. ATSKNF kind of nulls those Ld things. 

Now, the normal initiative power fists are fun, and there's a decent shooting attack, but both branches of the ordos need a psyker overhaul.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

As a general rule the Eldar have some excellent powers and I know this so this isn't so much a complaint just a note on a power never used. Eldritch Storm is next to pointless in any army list, when compared to Doom or Fortune its comparatively even worse.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

When i read the title i thought this thread was going to be about making up lackluster powers....

I thought these would be pretty awesome.
*
Hurricane of doom:* All enemy models on the board must spin 360 degrees on the spot. There are no other side effects.
*
Gaze of death:* The psyker targets an enemy unit and stares at them sternly fir the duration of the game.

*Potato Famine:* The psyker creates a potato famine. Any units which have been given irish sounding names are immediately removed from the board.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Doombolt can be pretty good when paired with warptime. Plus a 1k aspiring sorcerer has to take a psychic power, doombolt is a cheap obvious choice. I find bolt of change to be much less useful, only a tzeentch warptime DP would have any real use for it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Doombolt can be pretty good when paired with warptime. Plus a 1k aspiring sorcerer has to take a psychic power, doombolt is a cheap obvious choice. I find bolt of change to be much less useful, only a tzeentch warptime DP would have any real use for it.


And even then you should either spend 5 more points for WoC or go for a cheap Prince and roll with Warptime only. Especially if you know that your opponent has some anti-psyker trick up his sleeve, so you can roll twice. Wait... can you even do that...?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The bolt of change is so you can pop transports then assault the survivors. For a warptime prince I usually go for MoN, I have heard MoT is good too.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Sephyr said:


> Doombolt (CSM) = At S4 and with mediocre range, it's just not very doomy. The rate of fire is decent and the AP is nice, but it still feel like just giving an Aspiring sorcerer a souped-up bolted. You can just get an extra 1k Son for the cost and have another wound and fearless rapidfire with the same AP.


There are two good uses for Doombolt. The biggest is for Thousand Sons sorcerers. They have to have to choose a power, it's cheap and fits in well with how the rest of the thousand sons unit works.

Secondly, tzeentchian sorcerer/prince with warptime. While not usually considered as much as the warptime/winds of chaos combo, it's 20 points cheaper, and actually gives range to the caster. This way, it'll consistantly kill 2 MEQs a turn.

Now, I'm not sayinig it's anywhere NEAR as useful as lash, but it has it's uses...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

maddermax said:


> There are two good uses for Doombolt. The biggest is for Thousand Sons sorcerers. They have to have to choose a power, it's cheap and fits in well with how the rest of the thousand sons unit works.
> 
> Secondly, tzeentchian sorcerer/prince with warptime. While not usually considered as much as the warptime/winds of chaos combo, it's 20 points cheaper, and actually gives range to the caster. This way, it'll consistantly kill 2 MEQs a turn.
> 
> Now, I'm not sayinig it's anywhere NEAR as useful as lash, but it has it's uses...


Wish you could have Lash AND Warptime... "Oh, I rolled two ones for distance... oh look I have warptime! *reroll* 'kay, I want your Boyz to move 12" towards my Oblits... what twin-linked flamer? Never heard of it."
(yeah, I know Warptime wouldn't work like that... you killjoy )


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nurgle's Rot is rather underwhelming. I know it can be used to effect against IG, orks, or some other relatively fragile army, but Strength 3 AP- leaves this at little more than a rash, if that.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

To be honest, you may as well take the suggestions Varakir made for certain psyker units...


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sephyr said:


> Some psyker powers make entire lists feasible or even top-tier. Some others, however, may not be actively bad, but are certainly...uninspired. This list is for people to offer their favorite examples.
> 
> As usual, I'll toss out a first case:
> 
> Doombolt (CSM) = At S4 and with mediocre range, it's just not very doomy. The rate of fire is decent and the AP is nice, but it still feel like just giving an Aspiring sorcerer a souped-up bolted. You can just get an extra 1k Son for the cost and have another wound and fearless rapidfire with the same AP.


Hmmm... Personally I liked to combine Doombolt and another psychic shooting on a Demon Prince, unless of course I was playing pure Khorne.... Pretty handy for wiping Loyalist Marines.
As for mediocre... I never much cared for Mind War.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> As for mediocre... I never much cared for Mind War.


Yeah, I never much cared for one shotting Ghazghkull or Abaddon on a lucky roll either. I tease of course. :biggrin:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Any farseer power that isn't guide, fortune or doom is pretty underwhelming.


----------



## FiresOfBattle (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh who i love the GoI (Gate of Infinity) A Libby Termy with a Termie squad just makes my day, 
"Terminators can't move that fast we are safe here." Final words of a Tau sargent. 24 inches is a long way from a 10 man squad of hulking death. Now if i had a 10 man termy assault squad well theres just not much you can do.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

To bad the old CSM codex is no longer applicable, because it a lot of useless psychic powers in it. It does strike me as odd that those that sold there souls to the dark gods for power would have mediocre psychic powers like nurgles rot and doom bolt, which are kinda weak compared to many of the new codex psychic powers. Oh well at least they finally gave CSM players a reason to take something dedicated to Slaanesh (I miss the old doom siren rules). 

On the bright side many of the new codexes Psychic powers are interesting a trend I hope to see in all the possible new codexes.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Useless psychic powers? Let me think...

PSYCHIC SCREAM: "Does your head hurt? Nah, I`m fine."
THE HORROR: "Wooooh I`m scary! ...No? Nothing?"

Any Hive Tyrant who chooses these powers is a disappointment to the Hive Mind.
I know Deathleaper and Broodlord can make them work, but this is too easy to counter.
No, the blunt instrument approach works better.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

If you want to see truely useless psychic powers, then look no further than the Dark Angels Codex. Seriously, take a look at them.

*Force Barrier:* against a single wound taken, you can take a special invulnerable save. woot?

*Hellfire:* template weapon that on average is about the same as a heavy flamer (str = 2d6-2, AP = D6)Sure, if you're really lucky, it can be good, but it's far too random to count on at all.

*Mind worm:* An 18" range, "heavy weapon" power, only available on a special character who can't get terminator armour? If the target passes a LD test, it suffers no ill effects? While it is a "choose a model, save or die" power, it's the worst of that type in the entire game. Jaws of the World Wolf, Gift of chaos, Zogworts curse, all the other similar powers are just so much better.

Dark Angels just got shafted in most things, but the horribleness of the psychic powers just can't be beat.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Maddermax, I feel for you. Really, the only use for the DA codex is a bikie or termi list. Don`t get me wrong, I`ve seen standard lists work too, but none of them involved psykers...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know my above entry is said a lot. But it`s true. A standard list works better with the SM codex (who, incidentally, have much better psychic powers).


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Maddermax, I feel for you. Really, the only use for the DA codex is a bikie or termi list. Don`t get me wrong, I`ve seen standard lists work too, but none of them involved psykers...


Ah, don't feel for me my friend, I'm not the one who plays Dark Angels :victory:

My friend who did play them for a while decided to switch over to using Vanilla marines rules, just because the DA codex sucks balls soooo much. Worst codex out there IMO, even the Dark Eldar list has more redeeming qualities, and the excuse it was an early 3rd ed. book.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Useless psychic powers? Let me think...
> 
> PSYCHIC SCREAM: "Does your head hurt? Nah, I`m fine."
> THE HORROR: "Wooooh I`m scary! ...No? Nothing?"
> ...


Psychic Scream may be mediocre, but it can be powerful.
The Horror is however quite a good power if you use it right, combined with the Devourer's ability to reduce Ld values, you can force a unit to take two Morale Checks in a single Shooting phase, basically ensuring it falls back, and then hound them with Gargoyles :grin:

Psychic Scream is a good one to take on a Flyrant, get him within 7-ish inches of a few units, and scream away.
Using Devourer support as above, you can cause a fair few casualties to the affected units, not reliably, but it's pretty solid damage against MEQ, or even Terminators.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Ork Weirdboyz. Total random psychic powers that can kill your own guys. Every turn you _have_ to use a power, no option to not use it, and the psychic power is totally random. Now the powers he does have (when he isn't melting himself and his mob mates) are pretty good, but putting that randomness and forced use on every turn just stinks. But, it does fit the whole Orky randomness they have. Like the shokk attack gun or looted wagons, randomness is prevalent when playing Orks.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Ork Weirdboyz. Total random psychic powers that can kill your own guys. Every turn you _have_ to use a power, no option to not use it, and the psychic power is totally random. Now the powers he does have (when he isn't melting himself and his mob mates) are pretty good, but putting that randomness and forced use on every turn just stinks. But, it does fit the whole Orky randomness they have. Like the shokk attack gun or looted wagons, randomness is prevalent when playing Orks.


You're kidding right?
Wierdboys are not only one of the cheapest, but one of the _most powerful_ Psykers in the game.
Given the random element means they can do everything or nothing, but with the Warphead upgrade, boosting their cost by the petty value of a Chaos Terminator, you have about a 30% chance of acquiring the exact power you need on any given turn.
Add to this a likely situation in which, say, 2 or 3 powers would make the turn worthwhile, and you are almost guaranteed to be satisfied with the results.

Hypothetical situation, start of your shooting phase, there is a squad of MEQs about 10" from you, a couple of Rhinos across the field from you, and there's a nice opening somewhere in the battle where a unit of Shoota Boys would be very welcome.
In this situation, there are four powers which would do you very happy.

1. Frazzle, you blast the Marines and pelt them with your retinue of Shoota Boys.
2. Zzap, you scorch one of the Rhinos, guaranteed Penetrating Hit, assuming not front armour.
3. 'Ere we go, you warp the unit into range of a juicy target and start blasting away.
4. Waaagh!, your unit, and every other unit on the board, gain Fleet of Foot for the whole turn, you use the extra distance to attempt to charge the unit of Marines (which will certainly be a good outcome).

Now, you already have a 66% chance of getting a desirable power, given this situation is a bit optimistic, but you will USUALLY have 2 or more powers which would suffice; throw in the Warphead re-roll, you have an 88% chance of not fucking up.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Agreed. Ork psyker is very useful if used right. 

And hilarious even if it goes wrong.

Win-Win! (even if you lose, which as fellow ork players will know, is impossible)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Agreed. Ork psyker is very useful if used right.
> 
> And hilarious even if it goes wrong.
> 
> Win-Win! (even if you lose, which as fellow ork players will know, is impossible)


Because we all know, Ork players take the game lightly :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

We pretty much have to. But that`s why we choose orkses! 

WWAAAAGGGHHHHH!


----------



## RollingMist (Mar 29, 2010)

Since most of the other powers have been covered i would like to add Nightshroud. i have used it in every game i have played since the new codex and it hasn't worked once. But the other primaris psycher power tends to make up for it. Sanctioned psycher battle squads on the other hand have some extremely cool powers. -9 to ld anyone, nearly guaranteed to make em run like bitchs. st 9 ap d6 assault large blast weapon? Nothing else need be said.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> -9 to ld anyone, nearly guaranteed to make em run like bitchs


-9 ld, how is that possible?!?!?!?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> -9 ld, how is that possible?!?!?!?


It's very possible, in a number of ways.
One of those ways is a Psyker Battle Squad, who have a power which reduces the Ld value of a unit based upon the number of Psykers in the casting unit.


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

The Thousand Sons have 1 god specific power, Bolt of change, and it sucks. You would think the most psychic legion (who has spent the last 10,000 years on the Planet of Sorcerers) could have more options. It was a huge slap in the face of my legion when the Space Wolves got a whole page of badass spells. Anyone see the irony ? Thanks GW.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd like to drum up the old IG codex if I may (I cant actualy find the infernal thing of course! Xo) Sanctioned psykers! Yaaay! Not only were they a KP on their own after 5th ed, they had random powers. Only one of witch did dammage in any way. (I cant remember the details) You basicaly took them, and took a 5/6 risk of haveing them do exactly nothing. (did I mention they were a KP?)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> I'd like to drum up the old IG codex if I may (I cant actualy find the infernal thing of course! Xo) Sanctioned psykers! Yaaay! Not only were they a KP on their own after 5th ed, they had random powers. Only one of witch did dammage in any way. (I cant remember the details) You basicaly took them, and took a 5/6 risk of haveing them do exactly nothing. (did I mention they were a KP?)


I don't have the Codex, but I remember their offensive power was something like.
24" S3 AP5 Heavy (yes Heavy) D6.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

It wasn't all that bad, they weren't actually Kill points, as they weren't ICs, only attached advisors. Their powers were pretty crappy yes, but they were sooooo bloody cheap - thats why my friend used to always take them. Twice the cost of a guardsman, he'd take 3-4 of them, and at least one or two would have an appropriately useful power - and then he'd put them into appropriate squads for whatever power he rolled. Even if you didn't get a single useful thing, they were still a reasonably cheap way of buffing up numbers in a command squad.

/Powers were piss poor though yeah, but cheap.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> As for mediocre... I never much cared for Mind War.


yeah, because the ability to pick out and kill individual pf/melta/plasma troops out of a squad is a really rubbish power to have :sarcastichand:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's not that mindwar is bad, it's just that doom, fortune & guide are 100x better.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, the psykers IG get aren't supposed to be that good, just pointed at the enemy with a commissar behind them.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It's not that mindwar is bad, it's just that doom, fortune & guide are 100x better.


Under a lot of circumstances.
But frankly if I had a Farseer going in with a fistful of Wraithlords, I'd want to be taking Mind War.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Under a lot of circumstances.
> But frankly if I had a Farseer going in with a fistful of Wraithlords, I'd want to be taking Mind War.


Exactly, it's a situational power, not a workhorse power.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Exactly, it's a situational power, not a workhorse power.


Not situational by any means.
It's a great power which will work its magic in most games, but, like anything in 40k, it all depends on your army build and overall strategy.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Worse one is Banish Daemon from the Daemon hunters 
No use if Daemons don't have instability tests 
Another useless power is Mind Worm (DA) Whats the point of a 18 power which can kill heroes an its heavy?


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd like to nominate the power "unleash rage", which Mephiston has. He is chief librarian, but only knows 2 decent powers, and can't choose any shooting abilities. (Blood lance? why not? CHIEF FUCKING LIBRARIAN?)

Oh, and anyone complaining about ork psykers is simply wrong in every single way a human can possibly be wrong, and couldn't get any wronger. Frankly, having the ability to instantly turn your opponents IC's into squigs once per turn is a totally broken power that should be errata'ed to death ASAP, as it's so ridiculously unfair. Especially considering those psykers cost about 2 points.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Rerolling your hits is actually one of the better ones that he could have. He's Fleet, so shooting isn't really his thing, he has a Plasma pistol in case he does want to, and if you need to pop a tank then you just assault it with your many S10 attacks anyway.

On reflection he may not be fleet, but my point still stands! :laugh:

On topic: At least we don't have Minor Psychic powers any more... did anyone actually ever use them?


----------

